# Electric Avenue, Brixton - news and discussion



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

Sadly, the iconic canopies aren't coming back, but here's what the money is for:


> The money will see Victorian properties restored and empty upper floor space brought back into use as new homes.  Grants of up to 85 per cent will be available to property and business owners in the area for relevant building work.  Eligible works will include:
> 
> Bringing empty residential and commercial premises back into use
> Upgrading windows, shopfronts and signage
> Repairing or reinstating historic architectural details


I asked the Project manager of the project: 





> While we think that improvements to Electric Avenue are long, long overdue, we can’t help be concerned that these may prove a catalyst in changing the character of the street, with long term local traders being priced out to make way for trendier new businesses and chains – much like what is happening in Granville Arcade/Market Row.
> 
> We’ll be contacting Lambeth and asking them what measures they have in place to prevent this (if indeed they are minded to do so).
> 
> We’re also be asking them if them what proportion of the new housing being brought back into use will be social housing and/or truly “affordable,” or if it will prove to be yet another cash cow for private developers.


The response:


> The Council has limited direct powers to control private businesses, rents etc. However, the THI grants will offer a unique opportunity for existing business and property owners (often one and the same) to improve their premises and capitalise on the opportunities afforded by the THI and wider Brixton regeneration.
> 
> All grants will be subject to a signed agreement with a proportional repayment clause that comes into effect if the grantee disposes of a property within 10 years.


More info: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...funding-but-the-canopies-wont-be-coming-back/


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2014)

Although it will be great to see the place done up and the buildings above used as homes, I can't help think this is another way to move out a whole bunch of shops tenants and those who live above the shops not necessarily because they want to get rid of the people but because they can make more money. It's all about making more money.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Although it will be great to see the place done up and the buildings above used as homes, I can't help think this is another way to move out a whole bunch of shops tenants and those who live above the shops not necessarily because they want to get rid of the people but because they can make more money. It's all about making more money.


That's what I fear too. I can easily imagine how lovely and investment-friendly the street will look once it's tarted up ("it's the new Brixton Village!"), and I can equally imagine the trendy little stores all moving in...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

That outcome is possible - and undesirable. But the street could do with a tidy-up - trees growing out of houses!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That outcome is possible - and undesirable. But the street could do with a tidy-up - trees growing out of houses!


I think I'd prefer that to a nu-Brixton Village appearing.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I'd prefer that to a nu-Brixton Village appearing.



Surely there can't be the demand for a doubling of the number of restaurants etc 

There must be some limit.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Surely there can't be the demand for a doubling of the number of restaurants etc
> 
> There must be some limit.


Trouble is, once you become a full-on, Time Out lauded 'destination' there seems to be very little limit to how many restaurants, quirky bars, trendy shops, crafty stores, hubs and creative industries a place can take.   

Twenty years ago, you'd be forgiven for thinking that Hoxton and Shoreditch couldn't possibly need any more bars and restaurants.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Trouble is, once you become a full-on, Time Out lauded 'destination' there seems to be very little limit to how many restaurants, quirky bars, trendy shops, crafty stores, hubs and creative industries a place can take.
> 
> Twenty years ago, you'd be forgiven for thinking that Hoxton and Shoreditch couldn't possibly need any more bars and restaurants.



Of course. But it might not be the same.

Some parts of the East End, such as Bethnal Green rd and Whitechapel road/Mile End, are markedly unchanged.


----------



## Manter (Sep 24, 2014)

Shame the canopies aren't being reinstated,,,,


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Although it will be great to see the place done up and the buildings above used as homes, I can't help think this is another way to move out a whole bunch of shops tenants and those who live above the shops not necessarily because they want to get rid of the people but because they can make more money. It's all about making more money.



thinking more in the short term I wonder who the owners of all the premises down electric ave who will be copping for these 85% grants are, and whether the refurbished premises will command higher returns than presently. also wondering what will happen to the day to day activities of the market once these extensive works start along with influx of scaffolding, skips etc etc, it could get a bit hectic


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Of course. But it might not be the same.
> 
> Some parts of the East End, such as Bethnal Green rd and Whitechapel road/Mile End, are markedly unchanged.


There's already no shortage of  trendy cocktail bars on Bethnal Green Road. And a posh cocktail lounge too.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> thinking more in the short term I wonder who the owners of all the premises down electric ave who will be copping for these 85% grants are



Probably the same kind of owner as the landlord on BBC R4 today bemoaning the fact that government energy grants had not been paid on his 17 buy-to-let properties that he 'cannot' afford to improve himself!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

editor said:


> There's already no shortage of  trendy cocktail bars on Bethnal Green Road. And a posh cocktail lounge too.



That's basically Shoreditch. From top of Brick Lane eastwards it has hardly changed since I left there in 2006.

Also, Brixton may be different to the inner East End in other ways: location, transport, access, housing, employment etc.

Brixton may go the same way. It may not


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That's basically Shoreditch. From top of Brick Lane eastwards it has hardly changed since I left there in 2006.


There's loads more trendy stuff to be found east of Brick Lane, honest.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Probably the same kind of owner as the landlord on BBC R4 today bemoaning the fact that government energy grants had not been paid on his 17 buy-to-let properties that he 'cannot' afford to improve himself!



that sounds suspiciously close to the thinking behind Oval Quarter


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That outcome is possible - and undesirable. But the street could do with a tidy-up - trees growing out of houses!


Doe's lambeth own the flats above the shops?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Doe's lambeth own the flats above the shops?



The property with the tree growing out of an upper wall was owned by a landlord, according to the shopkeeper below


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The property with the tree growing out of an upper wall was owned by a landlord, according to the shopkeeper below


People sitting on a goldmine!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2014)

Where will the stinky meat shops go?


----------



## AnotherAmbition (Sep 24, 2014)

We live above one of the butchers, our flat is already what you would call "done up" however they are really nice (high ceilings, large rooms) so its a real shame to see that many of the places down the street seem to be empty. This news can only be a good thing, imo to say it should be left in its current declining state because there is a risk that doing it up could attract further investment is nonsense.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

AnotherAmbition said:


> We live above one of the butchers, our flat is already what you would call "done up" however they are really nice (high ceilings, large rooms) so its a real shame to see that many of the places down the street seem to be empty. This news can only be a good thing, imo to say it should be left in its current declining state because there is a risk that doing it up could attract further investment is nonsense.


I don't think anyone is suggesting that the decline shouldn't be addressed, but there are very real concerns about how this might be done. Several people have voiced their concerns that these improvements could see long term traders and residents being hoofed out.

I'm not sure where you stand on that, but I am very much against such an outcome.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Where will the stinky meat shops go?


I was wondering what restrictions if any will be imposed on the shops and stallholders once it becomes "residential"


----------



## colacubes (Sep 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I was wondering what restrictions if any will be imposed on the shops and stallholders once it becomes "residential"



It already is residential.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting that the decline shouldn't be addressed, but there are very real concerns about how this might be done. Several people have voiced their concerns that these improvements could see long term traders and residents being hoofed out.
> 
> I'm not sure where you stand on that, but I am very much against such an outcome.



What steps do you think need to be taken to ensure that doesn't happen?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> What steps do you think need to be taken to ensure that doesn't happen?


What I'd like to happen is never going to happen, so there's little point in listing them. Do you have any practical suggestions?


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> What I'd like to happen is never going to happen, so there's little point in listing them. Do you have any practical suggestions?



I'm no expert in this area, I'm afraid.  I suspect that there is very little that can be done to stop rents rising as an area is improved/gentrified (choose your preferred term).  In terms of residential property I'd like to see the end of tax breaks for landlords and longer protected tenancies, but as you say that isn't likely to happen any time soon.  I can't see that not making improvements to an area is a solution though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2014)

should have eddy grant open the refurbished street with a rendition of his 1982 single, 'electric avenue'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That's basically Shoreditch. From top of Brick Lane eastwards it has hardly changed since I left there in 2006.
> 
> Also, Brixton may be different to the inner East End in other ways: location, transport, access, housing, employment etc.
> 
> Brixton may go the same way. It may not


shoreditch has always had well-defined borders, and everything east and south of st leonards is tower hamlets, as is everything south of hackney road and east of goldsmiths row.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 25, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It already is residential.


I meant once it's re developed/gentrified,


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Doe's lambeth own the flats above the shops?


tbh councils are often confused about what they own. i am aware of several properties in dalston which hackney have bought twice and even three times in different decades.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> I can't see that not making improvements to an area is a solution though.


Good job that no one here has proposed that, then.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Good job that no one here has proposed that, then.





leanderman said:


> That outcome is possible - and undesirable. But the street could do with a tidy-up - trees growing out of houses!





editor said:


> I think I'd prefer that to a nu-Brixton Village appearing.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> -


FFS. That doesn't amount to serious argument that _nothing_ should be done. The whole I reason I bothered to write the piece about the tree was to highlight what I thought was the disgraceful neglect that's been going on for years. But feel free to keep on scoring petty points if that's your bag here.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> FFS. That doesn't amount to serious argument that _nothing_ should be done.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2014)

These grant schemes for small individual renovations are rarely as good as they sound. Historically they have come with all sorts of administrative conditions which absorb a lot of the grant - sometimes all of it. I hope that is not what happens here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Sadly, the iconic canopies aren't coming back, but here's what the money is for:
> I asked the Project manager of the project:
> The response:
> More info: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...funding-but-the-canopies-wont-be-coming-back/


tell you what, £2.6m won't go far if they're handing out grants.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd suggest a set of uniform shop signs.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'd suggest a set of uniform shop signs.


Like this?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tell you what, £2.6m won't go far if they're handing out grants.


I'm not even sure why they made such a big point about 'restoring architectural details' in the press release, because the one architectural detail that defined the street was the canopies, and they sure as hell aren't coming back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not even sure why they made such a big point about 'restoring architectural details' in the press release, because the one architectural detail that defined the street was the canopies, and they sure as hell aren't coming back.


perhaps they're anticipating a return to the area's demographics of the victorian photo's time.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2014)

On this kind of theme: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2014)

Even without the canopies the street has a lot of architectural merit and would definitely benefit from restoring architectural details - many of which have been obliterated over the years.

 

Even just essential repairs and maintenance to the stonework would be a good thing.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> On this kind of theme: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


A superb scheme IMO. The UK has some of the ugliest high-street architecture in Europe, and it's not hard or expensive to fix, as this example shows. However, it doesn't seem like the Electric Avenue scheme is being run in the same focused manner, which will probably lead to waste, shoddy work and an inconsistent look.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> A superb scheme IMO. The UK has some of the ugliest high-street architecture in Europe, and it's not hard or expensive to fix, as this example shows. However, it doesn't seem like the Electric Avenue scheme is being run in the same focused manner, which will probably lead to waste, shoddy work and an inconsistent look.


I'm not sure - it sounds like there could be a plan for the council to be involved in coordinating things in a similar way:



> Our focus will be on trying to restore some harmony and the original architectural quality to the facades of the Victorian buildings on Electric Avenue.
> 
> We will obviously address necessary structural issues but will look to reinstate correct timber sash windows, repair stonework, bring vacant floorspace back into use and improve shopfronts and signage as these are the elements that have most eroded the historic character of the street. Rather than the iron canopies, we would look to create a more appropriate template for traditional awnings along the street.


----------



## 299 old timer (Sep 25, 2014)

Chandeliers please.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 25, 2014)

From here: http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2014/09/25/brixtons-electric-avenue-to-glow-again/


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> From here: http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2014/09/25/brixtons-electric-avenue-to-glow-again/


There's more info on the old Electric Avenue here:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/the-rise-and-fall-of-electric-avenue-brixton/





http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/an-edwardian-christmas-in-brixton-electric-avenue-in-photos/

It was pretty down at heel by the 60s:


----------



## technical (Sep 25, 2014)

Any investment has to be welcome. There's usually match funding requirements with this kind of programme, so it might be able to make a reasonable impact.

Its an HLF THI scheme, so there will be intended coordination about the final outcomes. However, to a large degree it depends on the individual owners as to the take up. 

I suppose its inevitable that any large scale programme to improve environmental quality that happens at the moment in an inner London area runs the risk of accelerating change - but the alternative is no investment and the same, slow decline in appearance.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> It was pretty down at heel by the 60s:



That isn't Electric Ave - I can't work it out - is it Atlantic rd? I had no idea the canopies were still there in the '60s - when and why did they get rid of them?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> That isn't Electric Ave - I can't work it out - is it Atlantic rd? I had no idea the canopies were still there in the '60s - when and why did they get rid of them?


It's Electric Avenue looking towards Atlantic Road.  Brixton overground is straight ahead.

Here's my then and now view:










http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/electric3.html


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> That isn't Electric Ave - I can't work it out - is it Atlantic rd? I had no idea the canopies were still there in the '60s - when and why did they get rid of them?



It is.  Looks like it's looking down towards Atlantic Rd from the Electric Lane junction to me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That outcome is possible - and undesirable. But the street could do with a tidy-up - trees growing out of houses!



It's a surrealist masterpiece, that tree!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'd suggest a set of uniform shop signs.


always looks crap.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2014)

Winot said:


> What steps do you think need to be taken to ensure that doesn't happen?



Council could CPO the properties. Then use the grants to make the upstairs residential into affordable housing.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 26, 2014)

"We gonna rock down to/gentry avenue"


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2014)

technical said:


> Any investment has to be welcome. There's usually match funding requirements with this kind of programme, so it might be able to make a reasonable impact.
> 
> Its an HLF THI scheme, so there will be intended coordination about the final outcomes. However, to a large degree it depends on the individual owners as to the take up.
> 
> I suppose its inevitable that any large scale programme to improve environmental quality that happens at the moment in an inner London area runs the risk of accelerating change - but the alternative is no investment and the same, slow decline in appearance.



This shows how times have changed. Looking up the old Brixton Challenge scheme for the Brixton thread shows that at least back in 80s and early 90s there was the idea that grant aided investment should be used in a way that take the views of local community into account.

From what the Council say this is basically handouts for landlords. With clawback if they sell within 10 years. A nice little earner for the rentier class.

The Council can use CPO powers to make landlords not leave residential property empty for years.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Surely there can't be the demand for a doubling of the number of restaurants etc
> 
> There must be some limit.



Equilibrium always gets reached eventually, but if Brixton Village is anything like Battersea Park Road was 30 years ago, the number of restaurants and bars will have to reach a critical mass first, with all the concomitant problems that'll cause for employees and employers at said venues.


----------



## Winot (Sep 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> This shows how times have changed. Looking up the old Brixton Challenge scheme for the Brixton thread shows that at least back in 80s and early 90s there was the idea that grant aided investment should be used in a way that take the views of local community into account.



I was told (by someone that was involved at the time) that there were governance and accountability problems with Brixton Challenge money.  No idea if that's true.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 26, 2014)

editor said:


> It's Electric Avenue looking towards Atlantic Road.  Brixton overground is straight ahead.
> 
> Here's my then and now view:
> 
> ...



It looks so different with the canopies and the railway bridges look more ornate.


----------



## technical (Sep 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> This shows how times have changed. Looking up the old Brixton Challenge scheme for the Brixton thread shows that at least back in 80s and early 90s there was the idea that grant aided investment should be used in a way that take the views of local community into account.
> 
> From what the Council say this is basically handouts for landlords. With clawback if they sell within 10 years. A nice little earner for the rentier class.
> 
> The Council can use CPO powers to make landlords not leave residential property empty for years.



There's various criteria for THI schemes, but one of them is working with the local community - pretty much the first rule of regeneration. There's challenges with every scheme - but ideally, THI schemes try to address heritage/architectural/streetscape issues while having positive economic outputs and delivering community benefits at the same time. Can't be arsed looking it up but the full criteria are on the HLF website.

Ultimately though, the majority of buildings are privately owned - this is often where the problems occur. 

Lambeth (who I assume are leading on the project) should be doing a better job communicating what the objectives are if you ask me, particularly given concerns about rapid pace of change in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2014)

technical said:


> There's various criteria for THI schemes, but one of them is working with the local community - pretty much the first rule of regeneration. There's challenges with every scheme - but ideally, THI schemes try to address heritage/architectural/streetscape issues while having positive economic outputs and delivering community benefits at the same time. Can't be arsed looking it up but the full criteria are on the HLF website.
> 
> Ultimately though, the majority of buildings are privately owned - this is often where the problems occur.
> 
> Lambeth (who I assume are leading on the project) should be doing a better job communicating what the objectives are if you ask me, particularly given concerns about rapid pace of change in Brixton.



Thanks for this informative post. 

From editor first post and questions to the Council the community benefits etc look like they are taking a back seat. 

The Council should be consulting with the existing shopkeepers and market traders on how this should be done and how this grant funding should be used to protect existing small business and not just lining the pockets of the propertied class.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for this informative post.
> 
> From editor first post and questions to the Council the community benefits etc look like they are taking a back seat.
> 
> The Council should be consulting with the existing shopkeepers and market traders on how this should be done and how this grant funding should be used to protect existing small business and not just lining the pockets of the propertied class.



I'm going to do a rare stick up for the council here. They have consulted residents, building owners and tenants of shops about this. I don't know about the outdoor market but I'd be surprised if they haven't.  They consulted before the application went in to ensure there was enough support from the people it would affect directly.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Lambeth Council proposal to increase size of Electric Avenue market stalls but reduce number of traders

PDF: http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 29, 2015)

The crumbling architecture could do with some attention. Electric Avenue could be stunning if restored (from a bottomless bucket of cash)


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Lambeth Council proposal to increase size of Electric Avenue market stalls but reduce number of traders
> 
> PDF: http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf


There don't seem many fruit and vegetables in evidence. The picture makes it look like Duke Of York Square (Chelsea/Sloane Sq).


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There don't seem many fruit and vegetables in evidence. The picture makes it look like Duke Of York Square (Chelsea/Sloane Sq).


Something strange has happened to the left of the photo too.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree with the basic premise: The existing layout is cramped, and the other side of the street is just a rubbish tip. Stalls in teh middle of the road is the right approach.

I bet the bigger stalls will cost more


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 29, 2015)

No. Just no.

Argh! Because what Electric Avenue *really* needs is to be changed into an emptier version of Northcote Road. Everything about that artist's rendering makes me shudder - tables? chairs? no actual commerce going on?

The current setup is certainly chaotic and a bit shabby-looking - and I like it like that. It's also the last vestige of a proper bloody street market of Brixton that is open to all. Obviously Lambeth are keen to get it cleaned out ASAP. Hate hate hate these plans and am happy to sign whatever's needed to stop them.

To offer something more positive and not just be wrecking: Electric Avenue's general tattiness could be better fixed by a) sorting out more efficient rubbish storage & collection and b) enforcing higher standards of repair & upkeep on the businesses in bricks&mortar premises - the hotchpotch of tacky plastic signage and broken-down awnings could definitely be improved.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I agree with the basic premise: The existing layout is cramped, and the other side of the street is just a rubbish tip. Stalls in teh middle of the road is the right approach.
> 
> I bet the bigger stalls will cost more


It pretty much looks like the end of the market as a traditional, working class, cheap shopping experience to me.

Most of the old old traders won't be able to afford these rents (if they are raised) and that suggests we'll be getting more pricey goods on offer - the stuff that's going to appeal to the richer/hipper crowd. 

There's no denying that something needed to happened to the market - it has been struggling for a long time -  but given Lambeth's recent antics, I fear this is just going to be another exercise in gentrification/social cleansing.

More than happy to be proved totally wrong, of course.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 29, 2015)

Everything is going to be 'artisan'..


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> The current setup is certainly chaotic and a bit shabby-looking - and I like it like that.


Exactly. London's street markets are supposed to chaotic, lively places, full of bustle and noise, and not little islands of calm where people can relax and drink expensive artisan coffee.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

The current layout is literally impossible to navigate with a buggy or a wheelchair. I'd like to see the stalls in the middle of the road, but with a mixture of plot sizes.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Reader comment on Buzz: 


> Welcome to NEW BRIxTON
> 
> I attended one of these market consultations, all of us stated we want the market left as it was, we like the diversity and hated POPBrixton as overpriced…
> We liked the idea of new layout, there was no mention of reducing number of traders…..
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The current layout is literally impossible to navigate with a buggy or a wheelchair.


Come on: it may be difficult when it's busy but it's not "literally impossible."


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok, I'll downgrade to "very difficult most of the time"

It's a very inefficient use of the space.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I'll downgrade to "very difficult most of the time"
> 
> It's a very inefficient use of the space.



I navigate the market every Saturday with pushchair. At times it's a bit hectic, but that only adds to the market feel.


----------



## Winot (Jul 29, 2015)

It's extraordinarily difficult with a pushchair.  It's also *harder* with a small child and no pushchair.  I'd hate to think what it's like for those with mobility problems.

If the market is going to compete with supermarkets, it's got to up its game in terms of ease of use.


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2015)

I think the new layout will be beneficial to both the stalls and the shops on both sides of the parade. Let's just hope Lambeth doesn't try do a Railtrack on the existing stallholders.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think the new layout will be beneficial to both the stalls and the shops on both sides of the parade. Let's just hope Lambeth doesn't try do a Railtrack on the existing stallholders.


I think the illustration gives an idea of what they have in mind.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

it'll be market stalls, but selling farmers market and organic and cupcakes! run for the hills!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I'll downgrade to "very difficult most of the time"
> 
> It's a very inefficient use of the space.





Winot said:


> It's extraordinarily difficult with a pushchair.  It's also *harder* with a small child and no pushchair.  I'd hate to think what it's like for those with mobility problems.



It is clear that neither of you have done enough buggy pushing!!

My mum use to take me and my bother and sister into the market (which use to be busier) with no problem (although she did lose my brother once).


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that this is the bid that the Chair of the Street Market Traders Federation has been very much involved with, and he is well capable of making his members' needs known, so hopefully the real life version will be a recognisable improvement to the market rather than a fantasy version in which Iceland is re-modelled as a Parisian side street and there are café tables atop the pop-up urinal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 29, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Argh! Because what Electric Avenue *really* needs is to be changed into an emptier version of Northcote Road. Everything about that artist's rendering makes me shudder - tables? chairs? no actual commerce going on?



I remember a time when it was pretty hard to navigate the market side of Northcote between 7am and 6pm Monday to Saturday, it was so busy, and so many of the shops on the road had goods for sale out front, as well as in their establishments.



> The current setup is certainly chaotic and a bit shabby-looking - and I like it like that. It's also the last vestige of a proper bloody street market of Brixton that is open to all. Obviously Lambeth are keen to get it cleaned out ASAP. Hate hate hate these plans and am happy to sign whatever's needed to stop them.
> 
> To offer something more positive and not just be wrecking: Electric Avenue's general tattiness could be better fixed by a) sorting out more efficient rubbish storage & collection and b) enforcing higher standards of repair & upkeep on the businesses in bricks&mortar premises - the hotchpotch of tacky plastic signage and broken-down awnings could definitely be improved.


Lambeth council probably prefer the idea of a Mediterranean-type Piazza to the quotidian normality of a better-functioning and tidied up market-as-is.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Lambeth Council proposal to increase size of Electric Avenue market stalls but reduce number of traders
> 
> PDF: http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf



 is this money from the mayor on top of the lottery cash mentioned in the op ?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Say goodbye time-honoured, tradition-rich market stalls, say hello to bland, anytown plastic gazebos.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The current layout is literally impossible to navigate with a buggy or a wheelchair. I'd like to see the stalls in the middle of the road, but with a mixture of plot sizes.



TBF though, accessibility for buggies and wheelchairs is a troubled issue in very many places, not just in street-markets. I just wish to fuck planners would pay more than a nod to it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think the new layout will be beneficial to both the stalls and the shops on both sides of the parade. Let's just hope Lambeth doesn't try do a Railtrack on the existing stallholders.



If Lambeth have looked to what neighbouring boroughs have done (Wandsworth having shrunk the number of most of its' markets' pitches as well as the physical size of the pitches, and Southwark having been at war with East Street traders for a couple of years now over proposed "improvements" to pitches), then a "Railtrack" is more likely than not.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Something strange has happened to the left of the photo too.



It's the alleyway/archway to Argos so... Electric Lane right - cut through to Overground Station left.

The Boots/Iceland picture is the 1st one in the pdf file denoted by the fact BOOTS is on the shop on the right.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 29, 2015)

It is quite cramped between the stalls and shops and its only takes a queue /mobility scooter / trolleys / buggies to cause quite a jam even on a quietish weekday afternoon. Plans look reasonable in many ways.

If you have ever been on electric ave when the bin lorry comes all the way down it squeezing past /touching the back of the stalls - going beep beep beep and flashing lights - its quite scarry and claustrophobic presume thats the only reason the stalls are to one side. It would be more plasant for everyone if rubbish could be could be collected differently. Using over half the street for the piling up and collection of rubbish does seem like a waste of space.

BUT - I love the market, particularly the cheap fruit & veg, and would hate to see anything that would make it more difficult or more expensive for the traders. I read Lambeths assurance about seeking funding and not passing the costs to the traders with cynicism. I don't trust Lambeth at all now. Will have a chat to some of the stall holders when I'm shopping in the next day or two, to see what they think.

I don't want to see even more places for people to sit about at tables eating and drinking, theres plenty of other places for that, they will only get in the way of my shopping.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

love all the coy and wacky squiggly line drawings, like something out of a sickly indie film. "ohhh aren't we so different, we draw our town pictures like a 3 year old." fuck off.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

if the market goes up-market by as much as the pictures hint at, then it'll be finished and the life and soul of the place will be gone forever. What we all remember it for (good and bad) will be gone. Northcote road, here we come?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

interesting - a whooping %59 market traders say trade is down on last year.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

one of the new stall design they are proposing is "Gazebo-style pop-up vitabri stalls"

more bloody pop ups!


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> one of the new stall design they are proposing is "Gazebo-style pop-up vitabri stalls"
> 
> more bloody pop ups!


The idea is that we look like every other vibrant nu-market and present a familiar face to the people buying the same stuff that they can buy in every other vibrant nu-market across the land. 

http://www.vitabri.co.uk/


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

oh shit, it looks like Gazebo-style pop-up vitabri stalls have replaced cupcakes as the footsoldiers of vibrant gentrification. on the small print it says you can only rent one if you have a beard.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

fuck sake, give the place a lick of paint, repair the brick work, clear the rubbish stuffed in the corners, put in a new system of rubbish disposal, repair what needs repairing, but don't try and engineer from above some wanky "vision" - i actually think those trendy pictures showing (what appears to be) a trendy market, a bit disrespectful to the users and sellers of the market.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 29, 2015)

There was a consultation stall on Station Road for a few weekends in June run by the architects.  I posted about it on the June thread and i believe CH1 also went down to have a look.

Generally I thought the Electric Avenue proposals made sense in terms of improving circulation, although I wasn't sure about their proposals to make the junction of electric avenue and electric lane into an amenity area with benches - with the hustle and bustle of the market all around I can't see it as that sort of space.

The bit i didn't agree with was the Popes Road side of the plan, which would see the widening of the road and the removal of the toilets, south american butcher, and shop that sells useful stuff.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

funny enough, the mighty thornton heath has just recieved abotu the same to tart up its high street. everyone delighted. but literally just tidying shop fronts, more bins, better lighting, lots of painting, trees planted, etc. everyone really welcoming it. 

but this seems different  lambeth getting more and more obsessed by this sort of "regeneration" when "regeneration" serves who exactly?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Twattor said:


> There was a consultation stall on Station Road for a few weekends in June run by the architects.  I posted about it on the June thread and i believe CH1 also went down to have a look.
> 
> Generally I thought the Electric Avenue proposals made sense in terms of improving circulation, although I wasn't sure about their proposals to make the junction of electric avenue and electric lane into an amenity area with benches - with the hustle and bustle of the market all around I can't see it as that sort of space.
> 
> The bit i didn't agree with was the Popes Road side of the plan, which would see the widening of the road and the removal of the toilets, south american butcher, and shop that sells useful stuff.


I could be wrong, but it seems that _very nature_ of the changes proposed in these plans will lead directly to a reduction in market hustle and bustle, thus making way of the all-important al fresco coffee drinking spaces.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

this to me sounds far more dodgy and destructive than pop. pop is what it is, a little side off ghetto. gentrify the market and you're basically surgically removing the heart and soul of hte place.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

it'll be like moving Millwall out of Bermondsey!


----------



## Twattor (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems that _very nature_ of the changes proposed in these plans will lead directly to a reduction in market hustle and bustle, and thus making way of the all-important al fresco coffee drinking spaces.



Short of evicting the tenants of all of the shop units on Electric and kicking off all the market traders to replace them all with artisanal stuff and arts and crafts i don't see it.  Much as i like the chinese supermarket i can't see myself wanting to sit down with a coffee and read a paper outside it.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Short of evicting the tenants of all of the shop units on Electric and kicking off all the market traders to replace them all with artisanal stuff and arts and crafts i don't see it.  Much as i like the chinese supermarket i can't see myself wanting to sit down with a coffee and read a paper outside it.


But it's in the drawing!

*orders artisan coffee
*unfolds style mag
*sucks on pipe


----------



## Twattor (Jul 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> this to me sounds far more dodgy and destructive than pop. pop is what it is, a little side off ghetto. gentrify the market and you're basically surgically removing the heart and soul of hte place.



I think you're reading too much into this.  If you ignore the architects' artist's impressions and the fact that they are suggesting a different type of stall, the fundamentals of what they are proposing for much of the market comes down to some resurfacing and some different size pitches being marked-up in a different layout.  Of coourse there's also the introduction of the strange "circus" at the intersection with some hard landscaping and seating to stop traffic and break the pedestrian flow.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

hmmm hope so. 

are the rents fixed on teh stalls?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree. I think this is potentially a positive thing. Far better than leaving it as it is.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> But it's in the drawing!
> 
> *orders artisan coffee
> *unfolds style mag
> *sucks on pipe



Do you think they'll have free wifi and somewhere to plug in the laptop?  You may have found your new workspace!


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2015)

How much would actually cost to recreate the canopies? Probably not as much as one would think, within the overall budget. The street is of historical importance and it would be well worth it to restore it to its former glory.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> How much would actually cost to recreate the canopies? Probably not as much as one would think, within the overall budget. The street is of historical importance and it would be well worth it to restore it to its former glory.


Those canopies aren't ever coming back.


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn shame


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Twattor said:


> There was a consultation stall on Station Road for a few weekends in June run by the architects.  I posted about it on the June thread and i believe CH1 also went down to have a look.
> 
> Generally I thought the Electric Avenue proposals made sense in terms of improving circulation, although I wasn't sure about their proposals to make the junction of electric avenue and electric lane into an amenity area with benches - with the hustle and bustle of the market all around I can't see it as that sort of space.
> 
> The bit i didn't agree with was the Popes Road side of the plan, which would see the widening of the road and the removal of the toilets, south american butcher, and shop that sells useful stuff.


If memory serves that consultation was on so-called Brixton Central - which currently seems to have gone into hiding.
I think the reason it is on the back burner is the current non-co-operation of Network Rail whilst they concentrate on their rent-hikes for occupants of railway arches (except for Eckovision perhaps).

The Electric Avenue scheme is a separate issue - funded by Townscape Heritage Initiative. That is only supposed to apply to the triangle containing Electric Avenue (bounded by Coldharbour Lane, Atlantic Road and Brixton Road), and the funding is supposed to be seed-type funding, getting some of the more decrepit buildings back into shape pour encourager les autres (or so I was led to believe).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The Electric Avenue scheme is a separate issue - funded by Townscape Heritage Initiative. That is only supposed to apply to the triangle containing Electric Avenue (bounded by Coldharbour Lane, Atlantic Road and Brixton Road), and the funding is supposed to be seed-type funding, getting some of the more decrepit buildings back into shape pour encourager les autres (or so I was led to believe).



Does this footprint also include Pope's Road? £121,000 is going towards Carl Turner Architects [pdf] to help 'facilitate' Impact Hub setting up at Pop Brixton. Or maybe this is covered geographically by the Brixton Road current location of Impact Hub at the Town Hall?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Does this footprint also include Pope's Road? £121,000 is going towards Carl Turner Architects [pdf] to help 'facilitate' Impact Hub setting up at Pop Brixton. Or maybe this is covered geographically by the Brixton Road current location of Impact Hub at the Town Hall?


That is a different programme altogether, see the description here: http://www.buildingconservation.com/articles/thi/thi.htm

Carl Turner's grant is coming from the GLA/Mayor whereas THI is a lottery scheme for restoring historic or noteworthy buildings.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Does this footprint also include Pope's Road? £121,000 is going towards Carl Turner Architects [pdf] to help 'facilitate' Impact Hub setting up at Pop Brixton. Or maybe this is covered geographically by the Brixton Road current location of Impact Hub at the Town Hall?


On closer inspection it looks from the document you posted that in Electric Avenue there are two things going on:

Building repairs/bringing upper floors back into useable condition (THI-Lottery)

"Upgrading" stalls & modifying market layout (Brixton High Street/GLA)

Maybe we should ask TED Brixton to invite a Lambeth Council regeneration officer to tell us what on earth they think they're doing (FREE talk of course).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Maybe we should ask TED Brixton to invite a Lambeth Council regeneration officer to tell us what on earth they think they're doing (FREE talk of course).



The perfect venue would be Pop. Branded T-shirts part of the complex T & C's in signing up. Image rights by default revert to Brixton Green.

Or maybe I am getting confused?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The perfect venue would be Pop. Branded T-shirts part of the complex T & C's in signing up. Image rights by default revert to Brixton Green.
> 
> Or maybe I am getting confused?


Well yes - I've noticed one of the regeneration staff often spends time in the mornings and afternoons chatting to CT just outside the venue as it is.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> On closer inspection it looks from the document you posted that in Electric Avenue there are two things going on:
> 
> Building repairs/bringing upper floors back into useable condition (THI-Lottery)



I've just been told LB Lambeth has just broken its HLF Contract re. the Brockwell Park grant by pulling out of its agreed funding contribution, so this may be scrutinised a little more.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I've just been told LB Lambeth has just broken its HLF Contract re. the Brockwell Park grant by pulling out of its agreed funding contribution, so this may be scrutinised a little more.


Don't know about that - but in the case of Electric Ave there is an outside consultant/contractor involved, so presumably somebody has to pay for whatever work they do, or have done.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2015)

I think the issue might be that HLF will ask what match funding sources have been secured (e.g. Lambeth continuing to run a street cleaning service) if any funding is to be agreed / released.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I think the issue might be that HLF will ask what match funding sources have been secured (e.g. Lambeth continuing to run a street cleaning service) if any funding is to be agreed / released.


Continuing an existing service seems a less than rigorous type of matching. Still the ways things are going it might be the only way to be sure of having the bins emptied.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 30, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I've just been told LB Lambeth has just broken its HLF Contract re. the Brockwell Park grant by pulling out of its agreed funding contribution, so this may be scrutinised a little more.



Is this connected possibly with the dedicated Officers required as part of the funding? From memory it was two. Lambeth have just 'relocated' one of the dedicated Brockwell officers to manage all parks in the north of the borough.

Seems like one step up, two steps back if this is the case with the funding.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2015)

If you remember this woman's old TV catch phrase


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> If you remember this woman's old TV catch phrase
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


"Lambeth are a dodgy bunch of sharks"?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2015)

Well I was up the market today and thought I'd ask a couple of my regular stall holders about this
one was dealing with a stream of customers so I didnt bother
the other was well happy with the proposals


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 30, 2015)

That's encouraging. Any other stall holders commented do we know?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> That's encouraging. Any other stall holders commented do we know?


.....however he was not sure what the rent rises would be
and he said the thinning out of the stalls is part of an ongoing process


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 30, 2015)

Fair enough. You would have thought if there were any rent changes, they would have been given ball park figures before a firm decision was taken.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 31, 2015)

I really took notice of how many empty pitches there are down there - there are so many. Its the only thing thing thats makes enough space for all the shoppers at the moment.

Veg stall holders too busy for me to ask when I went there today.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2015)

I spoke to one of fruit & veg traders there. He declared himself none too happy with the proposals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Fair enough. You would have thought if there were any rent changes, they would have been given ball park figures before a firm decision was taken.


you still have illusions in the council


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2016)

The traders are not happy at all with the 'gazebo' plans



> Traders at Brixton Market today told how a £1 million grant designed to breathe new life into their businesses could end up destroying their livelihoods.
> 
> Stallholders said plans to replace stalls with gazebos and changes to the road layout mean it will be “impossible” to do business.
> 
> ...


Trader comment:


> We were told the gazebos were optional. However we have now been informed that they are being made compulsory part of our license conditions, this is of no regard to the stall holders whom cannot store their goods within this space. This potentially can cause many businesses within Brixton market to have to close down.



Brixton Market traders' anger at £1m 'gazebo' plan

And a friend of Facebook adds: 


> Clearly a ploy to get the original traders out and move in twats with portable coffee vans.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2016)

editor said:


> The traders are not happy at all with the 'gazebo' plans
> Brixton Market traders' anger at £1m 'gazebo' plan


I see from that article that the consultants dealing with this are a Colchester based firm.
Quarterbridge - Retail Market Development Consultants - Essex
Here is a photo of the work they did in this venerable Roman city:


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I see from that article that the consultants dealing with this are a Colchester based firm.
> Quarterbridge - Retail Market Development Consultants - Essex
> Here is a photo of the work they did in this venerable Roman city:
> View attachment 82392


Ugh. All tacky plastic and out of keeping with the area's heritage.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I see from that article that the consultants dealing with this are a Colchester based firm.
> Quarterbridge - Retail Market Development Consultants - Essex
> Here is a photo of the work they did in this venerable Roman city:
> View attachment 82392


I really hope that's not what they are proposing here.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I really hope that's not what they are proposing here.


Tricky's Buzz post showed the idealised picture below, but they were moaning at the time they didn't have the money to pay for the gazebos.
Maybe that has now been found?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 20, 2016)

The imposition of the Colchester gazebos led to the market losing four stalls. They were in danger of being hit by buses, being placed so close to a tight corner along the High Street.

They look charming, btw


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> The imposition of the Colchester gazebos led to the market losing four stalls. They were in danger of being hit by buses, being placed so close to a tight corner along the High Street.
> 
> They look charming, btw


They sort of look like a bus. A flappy, cheap plastic bus.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I really hope that's not what they are proposing here.


I don't mind then running down the middle. It's the cheap plastic institutional look of those particular tents which I think is awful. It's the execution rather than the general idea.

Meant to be a reply to you, CH1, rather than to myself


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I don't mind then running down the middle. It's the cheap plastic institutional look of those particular tents which I think is awful. It's the execution rather than the general idea.


Quite. It's like a new Channel 4 programme. OCD Cleaners Brixton Market Makeover.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 23, 2016)

Walked up Electric avenue today, the paving looks great and the wide open road to walk in was fantastic. Well done Lambeth for obtaining the grant, this will look spectacular and inviting when completed.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2016)

Have they finished part of the paving at last? This make over seems to have taken forever and the crush and rubbish as the market is squeezed into half of Electric ave have been really irratating.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 30, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Have they finished part of the paving at last? This make over seems to have taken forever and the crush and rubbish as the market is squeezed into half of Electric ave have been really irratating.


Finished the first half, then traders will move into the completed area while the other half is being paved, they are doing a great job it looks fantastic, oh and so much less rubbish on the street.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> should have eddy grant open the refurbished street with a rendition of his 1982 single, 'electric avenue'





And lo; Eddy Grant To Switch On Brixton's Electric Avenue Lights


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2016)

I know the opening was today, but have they actually finished the resurfacing yet? It looked a way off last friday.

I was speaking to one of the stall holders about the gazebos a couple of weeks ago - thought they were ridulously flimsy and wouldn't survive long in the wind and weather. His metal and wood construction had survived the bombing in 99 - he just needed a new canvas over it afterwards. I hope they haven't been forced to use them. 

How was Eddy Grant? - did he rock down to...


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I know the opening was today, but have they actually finished the resurfacing yet? It looked a way off last friday.
> 
> I was speaking to one of the stall holders about the gazebos a couple of weeks ago - thought they were ridulously flimsy and wouldn't survive long in the wind and weather. His metal and wood construction had survived the bombing in 99 - he just needed a new canvas over it afterwards. I hope they haven't been forced to use them.
> 
> How was Eddy Grant? - did he rock down to...


He wasn't there long but gave a good account for himself. Lib Peck was roundly booed by a large chunk of the crowd.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh Wow, I was deeply moved, never did I ever think I'd be standing in Electric Avenue watching Eddy Grant sing his famous tune.

The lyrics were from another time talkin bout the 'dark side of town.' The markets are what make London great.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 17, 2016)

The bloke from the toilets was epic. Top turn.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> The bloke from the toilets was epic. Top turn.


Yeah. He's a lovely chap too.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2016)

editor said:


> He wasn't there long but gave a good account for himself. Lib Peck was roundly booed by a large chunk of the crowd.


At least Eddy Grant gave a nod to the late Norman Beaton - who was a resident of the Tulse Hill Estate (apart from being, like Eddy, Guyanese). Eddy also referenced the BCA (Black Cultural Archives) which someone near me needed explaining - as did one of the policemen.

Can'r remember all of what Lib Pick said - except she introduced Sadiq Khan, who got cheers as opposed to her own mixed greeting, and he introduced Eddy Grant. I think she said that the revamp was courtesy of Lambeth Council and the National Lottery.

No doubt Lambeth Democrazy will shortly Tweet a transcript of la Peck's speech.

Surely it is a unique experience to hear "Electric Avenue" live in Electric Avenue - with a glancing reference to the Mayor in the lyric.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2016)

It was marvellous hearing Eddy Grant perform Electric Avenue tonight in Brixton. 































Here's some pics: In photos: Eddy Grant turns on Electric Avenue’s new sign, watched by a big Brixton crowd

Interesting to note that one Brixton media outlet has managed to completely omit any mention at all of the very chilly reception given out to Lib Peck at the event.


----------



## Mation (Oct 18, 2016)

This was brilliant! So glad I went - the rain almost put me off. Sadly, noone else much seemed to want to join me in booing Sadiq Khan


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks like the letter 'V' has broken already.


----------



## pesh (Oct 19, 2016)

24 hours


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2016)

Only in Lambeth


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2016)

Mation said:


> This was brilliant! So glad I went - the rain almost put me off. Sadly, noone else much seemed to want to join me in booing Sadiq Khan



Fucking squares!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2016)

Posted a piece here Brixton’s new Electric Avenue sign is already on the blink


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2016)

pesh said:


> 24 hours


that would be the V for victory...


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> that would be the V for victory...


Don't you remember "V"?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2016)

The whole sign was turned off tonight, apparently.


----------



## pesh (Oct 21, 2016)

having it break on the second day is embarrassing, not being able to fix it is just pathetic.
if this was a festival drunk people would have turned up and and got it working again within about 20 minutes of it going out.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2016)

Dead as a dodo   







It’s dead, Jim. Electric Avenue’s iconic new neon sign goes dark


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 21, 2016)

I fink you have to turn them all off to fix the broke one ..


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> I fink you have to turn them all off to fix the broke one ..


You may be right - but to me they looked like LED lights - low voltage, so could probably be worked on by a hyper-sensitive engineer with a dicky heart - in the rain.

BTW apologies to Brixton Hatter but Keith Fitchett's Christmas lights in the tree outside Brixton library worked for years!


----------



## T & P (Oct 21, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> I fink you have to turn them all off to fix the broke one ..


Plus if not all the letters are working it's better to turn the whole thing off until it's sorted.

I wonder if any interesting messages could be created from the available letters, like the Thwaites brewery workers protesting against redundancies...


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

How long does it take to fix brand new, just installed lights that presumably someone has been paid for? They've only worked properly for maybe 10 hours since Monday.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 22, 2016)

Who is Electrica Enue?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2016)

I am surprised its not working after such a short time. 

The problem with ideas like this is that they sound great on paper but when put into practise long term issues have not been looked at. 

Two instances.

The strip lights on the steps of Windrush square. Stopped working some time ago.

The art installation lights on the Brixton Rec. Light up but do not work in the way they were supposed to. 

Ongoing maintenance and simple instructions to keep them going- ie long term planning is absent from these lighting projects.


----------



## elmpp (Oct 23, 2016)

Aren't they more likely to not work in "such a short time" than otherwise?? Should they delay until every weather condition possible had prevailed before officially opening? Stop whining

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Aren't they more likely to not work in "such a short time" than otherwise?? Should they delay until every weather condition possible had prevailed before officially opening? Stop whining
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



Im not whining. Just looking at past history of light projects nearby.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Am loath to report this, but the sign seems A OK at the moment.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Im not whining. Just looking at past history of light projects nearby.


Seeing as we're paying for them we have every right to complain when they constantly fuck up.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 25, 2016)

T & P said:


> I wonder if any interesting messages could be created from the available letters, like the Thwaites brewery workers protesting against redundancies...



"RIC A"


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Am loath to report this, but the sign seems A OK at the moment.


#signwatch


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 28, 2016)

one thing I have not understood about the illuminated sign is why it is there in the first place.
I thiNk most people who have been here more than 3 months know where electric avenue is without lights in the sky.....


----------



## djdando (Oct 28, 2016)

L is on the blink


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Just to remind people what the sign is supposed to look like, and the glamour of the switch-on, these photos are on the front of the Bugle (just out today).


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> one thing I have not understood about the illuminated sign is why it is there in the first place.
> I thiNk most people who have been here more than 3 months know where electric avenue is without lights in the sky.....


Tourism and branding, innit?

#iconic etc


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 28, 2016)

I quite like it .  Well, if it worked. 

Nice to brighten the place up


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 28, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> one thing I have not understood about the illuminated sign is why it is there in the first place.
> I thiNk most people who have been here more than 3 months know where electric avenue is without lights in the sky.....


If we're spending £2.5 million on tidying the market up it would be remiss not to promote the place.

If it turns out to be money well spent, who knows, we might get the ornamental iron frontages back as well ...


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> If we're spending £2.5 million on tidying the market up it would be remiss not to promote the place.
> 
> If it turns out to be money well spent, who knows, we might get the ornamental iron frontages back as well ...


No fucking chance. The day that comes back will be the day that the street has been gentrified out of existence.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 28, 2016)

To put back as it was is usually called 'restoration'


----------



## Rushy (Oct 28, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> I quite like it .  Well, if it worked.
> 
> Nice to brighten the place up


I'm not one for branding everywhere but yeah, I like the sign too.

I think I'll like it even more if one of the letters constantly buzzes and flickers like in a 70s road movie.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd quite like it if that sign and the Iceland work of art swapped places.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> I'd quite like it if that sign and the Iceland work of art swapped places.


Though they would need to sell opera glasses so you could read the pulsating market words of wisdom on Mr Self's installation.
Make it easier to repair the Electric Avenue sign though.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 29, 2016)

What's interesting about Electric Avenue is that it provides zero evidence of gentrification.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Tourism and branding, innit?
> 
> #iconic etc


Thanks, I was thinking it might just be a handy backdrop for the selfie obsessed.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 29, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> What's interesting about Electric Avenue is that it provides zero evidence of gentrification.


Some might say the earlier electrification itself, back in the day, was about as 'gentrification' as you can get; the whole thing could be seen as  celebrating earlier gentrification


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> What's interesting about Electric Avenue is that it provides zero evidence of gentrification.


For now, but the times they are a-changing.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 29, 2016)

editor said:


> For now, but the times they are a-changing.


I agree. We will know we are all done for when the first trendy chain takes up premises in Electric Avenue. This doesn't include Gregg's of course.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 29, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> I agree. We will know we are all done for when the first trendy chain takes up premises in Electric Avenue. This doesn't include Gregg's of course.


You say that, but I read that they were doing my beloved Cheese & Onion pasty in sourdough with other lower fat options available too ; )


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 7, 2016)

The actual buildings of electric ave and the flats above seem to be in a shocking state. Windows boarded up etc.  I was looking around one of the kitchen plastic bits and bobs shops the other day and it reeked of damp and rot. Does anyone know, will the freeholders or leaseholders get any improvement grants for structural stuff or to improve exterior appearances?

the real shame is that it doesn't seem to have helped the market traders at all - they are not complimentary about it.  The disruption has ruined trade, the 'opening' was after market hours and the new road surface, while badly needed, doesn't 'transform' anything. Workman have already had to dig up some pipes at the atlantic rd end I hear.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2016)

As a non-Brit I have always wondered wtf the deal is with property space above shops on high streets/ commercial streets in this country. So many of them look underused, used as storage or simply empty. Such a massive waste. Is it to do with with leasing regulations, with lack of direct access to the upper levels from the street, or something else?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 8, 2016)

T & P said:


> As a non-Brit I have always wondered wtf the deal is with property space above shops on high streets/ commercial streets in this country. So many of them look underused, used as storage or simply empty. Such a massive waste. Is it to do with with leasing regulations, with lack of direct access to the upper levels from the street, or something else?


It's also quite mad because there are regularly tax incentives to being them into use, e.g. 0% CGT if they've been unoccupied for ten years. Not sure whether that's still in place.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2016)

Here's some pics of Electric Ave at night when things are much quieter. 

















In photos: a walk down Brixton’s Electric Avenue after the market has closed


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

And so it begins: trendy multinational fashion chain store Size? are opening up on Electric Avenue.

All change at Electric Avenue as hip multinational fashion store Size? set up shop


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

They used my block as the backdrop for their gritty video shoot. Well fucking edgy.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

"I got into photography just to document my sneaker collection"....


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2017)

editor said:


> They used my block as the backdrop for their gritty video shoot. Well fucking edgy.




Saw they used the Rec as well.

These kind of cunts really piss me off. Where are they when people were campaigning to keep the Rec and later get it listed?

Now the market has been done up they want to come here . With there Ghetto Chic.

Wish there was another riot so they could be burnt out.

More shit from there blog. Which confirmed my view of them.

Introducing size? Brixton - size? blog


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Saw they used the Rec as well.
> 
> These kind of cunts really piss me off. Where are they when people were campaigning to keep the Rec and later get it listed?
> 
> ...


Edgy inner city poverty backdrop for their £150 trainers.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 17, 2017)

Spectacularly bad.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Spectacularly bad.
> 
> View attachment 102416


I fear for the knock on impact for the rest of the street now that the hip and trendy gang are moving in. Watch those rents skyrocket


----------



## discobastard (Mar 18, 2017)

editor said:


> I fear for the knock on impact for the rest of the street now that the hip and trendy gang are moving in. Watch those rents skyrocket


It's just rather crass and *really* unimaginative.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 18, 2017)

editor said:


> They used my block as the backdrop for their gritty video shoot. Well fucking edgy.





Ironic (or not, maybe) that it features two young black people, the very demographic being driven out by the gentrification this ad, presumably, is encouraging.

"Come to kool Brixton-lite! It's well 'urban', but in a good way."


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Edgy inner city poverty backdrop for their £150 trainers.



In the words of the sage Nathan Barley, "Bare kool!"


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 18, 2017)

Size? Aren't hip, trendy, ghetto chic or any of those things though. Nobody who has a minor idea of fashion thinks that, whatever marketing videos they publish. They are just retailers who have affiliate marketing agreements with a lot of run of the mill brands.

That's not to say they won't start a rush of other retailers onto Electric Avenue though, pushing up rents. These reatailers will be as boring as size? though. Which is a pity.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Size? Aren't hip, trendy, ghetto chic or any of those things though. Nobody who has a minor idea of fashion thinks that, whatever marketing videos they publish. They are just retailers who have affiliate marketing agreements with a lot of run of the mill brands.
> 
> That's not to say they won't start a rush of other retailers onto Electric Avenue though, pushing up rents. These reatailers will be as boring as size? though. Which is a pity.



This is true, size is just mainstream high street - it's a continuation of the H+M, TK maxx trend but it's terrible that it's spreading beyond Brixton road into a street that should be market type trading, - the council should protect its character


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2017)

It's the beginning of the end for Electric Avenue, with Lambeth's makeover and pointless 'iconic' neon sign greasing the wheels for the mainstream takeover.

And compared to what was there before, Size? are as trendy and as hip as fuck.


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 19, 2017)

When the rents rocket skyward the existing business close or hike up their prices to cover their costs and the good people of Brixton now pay more or can't afford to buy , who wins ? , gready Landlords and Lambeth Council in extra business rates !! Come on we all know they don't give a shit


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

This is what gentrification looks like.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 21, 2017)

editor said:


> This is what gentrification looks like.
> 
> View attachment 104965



It does show how things are going but it was interesting to see in that Thames television footage posted elsewhere that electric avenue had some quite upmarket shops including bata shoes, a jewellers and a smart travel agents


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

lefteri said:


> It does show how things are going but it was interesting to see in that Thames television footage posted elsewhere that electric avenue had some quite upmarket shops including bata shoes, a jewellers and a smart travel agents


Travel agents and jewellers were commonplace were hardly an indicator of a wealthy/upwardly mobile neighbourhood, to be fair.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Travel agents and jewellers were commonplace were hardly an indicator of a wealthy/upwardly mobile neighbourhood, to be fair.



Maybe not but quite different to the kind of shops that are there now - and bata was quite an upscale shoe brand - the thing that struck me was that they were high street type shops as opposed to the more market type shops that are there now - seems like we will see a reversion to that if size? is any indication


----------



## lefteri (Apr 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Travel agents and jewellers were commonplace were hardly an indicator of a wealthy/upwardly mobile neighbourhood, to be fair.



Also I didn't say they were an indicator of a wealthy neighborhood


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Maybe not but quite different to the kind of shops that are there now - and bata was quite an upscale shoe brand - the thing that struck me was that they were high street type shops as opposed to the more market type shops that are there now - seems like we will see a reversion to that if size? is any indication


You're missing one huge change: up until fairly recent times, the street market was thriving.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 21, 2017)

editor said:


> You're missing one huge change: up until fairly recent times, the street market was thriving.



Not missing that at all


----------



## phillm (Apr 23, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> What's interesting about Electric Avenue is that it provides zero evidence of gentrification.



everything in time , everything in time , for Notting Hill wasn't born in a day....


----------



## phillm (Apr 23, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Saw they used the Rec as well.
> 
> These kind of cunts really piss me off. Where are they when people were campaigning to keep the Rec and later get it listed?
> 
> ...



sad...the dam has been breached.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2017)

Potential end of the road for the market here. Council have just approved change of use for one of the shops to become a restaurant (despite residents and a councillor objecting):

17/03110/FUL     |              Change of use from Retail (Use Class A1) to Restaurant (Use Class A3) with installation of timber windows and door to front elevation.                  |                                                                      34-36 Electric Avenue London SW9 8JR

Can only be a matter of time before more change and the Claphamication of Brixton completes...


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Potential end of the road for the market here. Council have just approved change of use for one of the shops to become a restaurant (despite residents and a councillor objecting):
> 
> 17/03110/FUL	 |			  Change of use from Retail (Use Class A1) to Restaurant (Use Class A3) with installation of timber windows and door to front elevation.				  |																	  34-36 Electric Avenue London SW9 8JR
> 
> Can only be a matter of time before more change and the Claphamication of Brixton completes...


The rent? A mere £100,000 per year. 

Letting details - 34-36 Electric Avenue, Brixton, SW9 8JR property


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Potential end of the road for the market here. Council have just approved change of use for one of the shops to become a restaurant (despite residents and a councillor objecting):
> 
> 17/03110/FUL	 |			  Change of use from Retail (Use Class A1) to Restaurant (Use Class A3) with installation of timber windows and door to front elevation.				  |																	  34-36 Electric Avenue London SW9 8JR
> 
> Can only be a matter of time before more change and the Claphamication of Brixton completes...


Who is the councillor who objected? I can't see that in the planning comments.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> The rent? A mere £100,000 per year.
> 
> Letting details - 34-36 Electric Avenue, Brixton, SW9 8JR property



Also council's previous policy was that Electric Ave should be mixed residential/business. This is surely massively incompatible for residential given it now means the road is opened for business about 18-20 hours a day given what time the market sets up (which in fairness nearly all residents are fine with the market hours). It's bad enough for local residents with the churning out of people from the Village and Pop without this on top.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

So here's the people they used to get the changed of use oiled through swiftly: Change The Use

Does anyone know what the restaurant is going to be?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Also council's previous policy was that Electric Ave should be mixed residential/business. This is surely massively incompatible for residential given it now means the road is opened for business about 18-20 hours a day given what time the market sets up (which in fairness nearly all residents are fine with the market hours). It's bad enough for local residents with the churning out of people from the Village and Pop without this on top.


It's on the boozy highway from Brixton tube to Brixton Pop, the Village and Brixton Beach.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Who is the councillor who objected? I can't see that in the planning comments.



Matt Parr afaik, but I've only heard 2nd hand.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> So here's the people they used to get the changed of use oiled through swiftly: Change The Use
> 
> Does anyone know what the restaurant is going to be?


expensive?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Matt Parr afaik, but I've only heard 2nd hand.


Bottom of page 2 of the "Delegated Register" (which seems to be a document of record in the absence of the application going to committee) it says: "Councillor Matt Parr objected to the proposal".

I reckon he was right to object too.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2017)

I am surprised how quickly this was rushed through - particularly given the modest £385 planning fee!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> The rent? A mere £100,000 per year.
> 
> Letting details - 34-36 Electric Avenue, Brixton, SW9 8JR property


For the record here is the spec


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2017)

Update: Lambeth approves new restaurant on Brixton’s iconic Electric Avenue as gentrification beckons


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Also council's previous policy was that Electric Ave should be mixed residential/business. This is surely massively incompatible for residential given it now means the road is opened for business about 18-20 hours a day given what time the market sets up (which in fairness nearly all residents are fine with the market hours). It's bad enough for local residents with the churning out of people from the Village and Pop without this on top.



This is where "regeneration" Lambeth style falls down. I don't think anyone is against doing up the street. It's that Lambeth don't think it through and put in safeguards to protect the local economy.

It's predictable that Landlords want to cash in on public sector led improvements. They are petty bourgeois capitalists and predictably behave as such. Having A3 restaurant will bring in more dosh. Turfing out existing tenants if they can't afford higher rents is how Landlords operate. Big surprise.

What gets me is that Council officers set up these schemes and then wonder why a lot of locals are sceptical.

I had this at meeting this week. About "improvements" to Brixton Station road that are being planned. If funding is obtained that is.

My sense from dealing with Council at local consultation meetings is that one part sees the Brixton market area as untidy mess. That market and retail is dying. That some of the people who hang around Brixton put people off going to say Brixton Station road.

That the inward investment of Network Rail is a good thing. That Council officers job is to ( in there words,) leverage in new investment.

Against this local residents tell Council officers they don't want to lose the affordable shops, want to retain the character.

Officers then wring there hands about how concerned there are about same issues.

It's maddening to deal with.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2017)

Why couldn;t they at least out in some basic fucking rules like, "Hey landlord, we're going to make your shop look great for free, but on the condition that you keep the same business there form say, two years."

The butchers was up for rent as soon as the job was finished. It's taking the fucking piss.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

The scaffolding on the building on the corner of Electric Ave/Atlantic Rd has come down, so you can glimpse the new Victorian signage. I wonder if the landlord will swiftly kick out the occupants and hike up the rent now too?


----------



## madolesance (Aug 31, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 114693
> 
> The scaffolding on the building on the corner of Electric Ave/Atlantic Rd has come down, so you can glimpse the new Victorian signage. I wonder if the landlord will swiftly kick out the occupants and hike up the rent now too?



They have already been evicted. It was squatted for years by pigeons.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

madolesance said:


> They have already been evicted. It was squatted for years by pigeons.


I meant the ground floor business.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 31, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 114693
> 
> The scaffolding on the building on the corner of Electric Ave/Atlantic Rd has come down, so you can glimpse the new Victorian signage. I wonder if the landlord will swiftly kick out the occupants and hike up the rent now too?



it's going to look really fucking twee when all the signs are like that


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

lefteri said:


> it's going to look really fucking twee when all the signs are like that


Electric Avenue is fucked.


----------



## madolesance (Aug 31, 2017)

editor said:


> I meant the ground floor business.



Oh the ground floor, same guys that have always been there, the fantastically named- 'Kashmir Yam Boys'. They have been there for years.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

madolesance said:


> Oh the ground floor, same guys that have always been there, the fantastically named- 'Kashmir Yam Boys'. They have been there for years.









Are you sure it's still them? They've been there since at least 2004 but the name vanished from their awnings a long time ago and I thought Asad Nasseri Quality Food & Veg were trading from there now.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 114693
> 
> The scaffolding on the building on the corner of Electric Ave/Atlantic Rd has come down, so you can glimpse the new Victorian signage. I wonder if the landlord will swiftly kick out the occupants and hike up the rent now too?



Wonder why it says ",My Village".


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

I suspect that Electric Avenue is going to look very different in a few years time. 

Late night opening and Sunday trading considered for Brixton Street Market as part of Lambeth Council consultation


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I suspect that Electric Avenue is going to look very different in a few years time.
> 
> Late night opening and Sunday trading considered for Brixton Street Market as part of Lambeth Council consultation



I can't see this going down well with Sleepless in Brixton. 

The Council shouldn't make suggestions like this when it knows it's not got capacity to manage any problems that this might cause residents.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't know why the council would want to encourage the night time economy when its to the detriment of the day time economy and the local residents, I don't understand that.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I don't know why the council would want to encourage the night time economy when its to the detriment of the day time economy and the local residents, I don't understand that.


Day time economy = dull and boring  = not pressing any nu-Labour buttons
Night time economy = vibrant and exciting nu-Brixton = more lolly for Lambeth's coffers.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Day time economy = dull and boring  = not pressing any nu-Labour buttons
> Night time economy = vibrant and exciting nu-Brixton = more lolly for Lambeth's coffers.


Christ, when I lived there all the pubs chucked you out at 10 past 11.00!  I probably didn't know the _best_ pubs though.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Christ, when I lived there all the pubs chucked you out at 10 past 11.00!  I probably didn't know the _best_ pubs though.


You never frequented Brady's or the old Queen? They tended to be a little 'loose' with the licensing laws!


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 25, 2018)

I was a 19 year old student, up from the sticks.  Early 80s.  Old White Horse was my local.   We went to The Railway on Saturday lunchtimes after selling Socialist Worker at the tube station, and the Prince of Wales sometimes.  Otherwise, I stuck to the (cheap beer) student union bar in central London.  Just didn't know my way around.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 31, 2018)

editor said:


> Day time economy = dull and boring  = not pressing any nu-Labour buttons
> Night time economy = vibrant and exciting nu-Brixton = more lolly for Lambeth's coffers.


Do any of the councillors own a bar or shares in any nu brixton nighttime venture? I wonder...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 31, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Christ, when I lived there all the pubs chucked you out at 10 past 11.00!  I probably didn't know the _best_ pubs though.


That was a while ago, when all pubs chucked out early, and were closed sunday afternoons. Though if you were local regular you might get asked to stay for a lock in. There were lots of illegal drinking after hours place if you were in the know.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 31, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> That was a while ago, when all pubs chucked out early, and were closed sunday afternoons. Though if you were local regular you might get asked to stay for a lock in. There were lots of illegal drinking after hours place if you were in the know.


see my replies to Editors comments - it was the early eighties - I was a naive student up from the sticks,  There were some late night sessions in our flat though.  but, yep, I probably missed the best bits.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 31, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> see my replies to Editors comments - it was the early eighties - I was a naive student up from the sticks,  There were some late night sessions in our flat though.  but, yep, I probably missed the best bits.


I was still up in the sticks til 84 - so I wasn't in the know either. Besides I only went to dykey/queer places for years and years. I didn't find most place in Brixton were welcoming back then.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 31, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was still up in the sticks til 84 - so I wasn't in the know either. Besides I only went to dykey/queer places for years and years. I didn't find most place in Brixton were welcoming back then.


I can understand that.  I was SWP in those days and there were always a lot of lesbian and gay comrades around, but I'm struggling to remember any in the Brixton branch.  I knew more lesbian and gay people when I was in Reading branch before going to uni.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2018)

This is interesting:


----------



## ricbake (Aug 20, 2018)

editor said:


> This is interesting:




Grant total £93.321.12
Owner contribution £21,788.05


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2018)

This lunchtime: Today – Brixton Chamber Orchestra play free lunchtime concert in Electric Avenue, 1pm, Mon 20th Aug

I refused to go along with this 'Electric Circle' nonsense.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2018)

editor said:


> This lunchtime: Today – Brixton Chamber Orchestra play free lunchtime concert in Electric Avenue, 1pm, Mon 20th Aug


Where was this advertised - or was it a genuine pop-up/busking type affair designed to bring classical style music to an audience not previously acquainted?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Where was this advertised - or was it a genuine pop-up/busking type affair designed to bring classical style music to an audience not previously acquainted?


I think a press release was sent to me.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

Is this sign on the blink again?


----------



## ALAN HARRIS (Sep 13, 2019)

There is much talk of development at Electric Avenue in Brixton..There are clearly arguments for and against..Indeed the Victorians installed Grand electrified canopies , which were a first at the time..I like to remember it as it was in the late 70s..before the remnants of the Victorian canopies were removed..The market lane evening still had that something special that many of us remember..especially the end of day bargains..lol...............................................................................This painting by me simply called "The spirit of Electric Avenue"..will stand to preserve those memories regardless of what the future brings...Enjoy ( it is Acrylic on panel and measures 26" x 30")


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

ALAN HARRIS said:


> There is much talk of development at Electric Avenue in Brixton..There are clearly arguments for and against..Indeed the Victorians installed Grand electrified canopies , which were a first at the time..I like to remember it as it was in the late 70s..before the remnants of the Victorian canopies were removed..The market lane evening still had that something special that many of us remember..especially the end of day bargains..lol...............................................................................This painting by me simply called "The spirit of Electric Avenue"..will stand to preserve those memories regardless of what the future brings...Enjoy ( it is Acrylic on panel and measures 26" x 30")


I've seen your other Brixton paintings and enjoyed them - would you like me to do a feature on Brixton Buzz about them? Message me on brixtonbuzz _- at - _gmail.com if so!


----------



## ALAN HARRIS (Sep 13, 2019)

editor said:


> I've seen your other Brixton paintings and enjoyed them - would you like me to do a feature on Brixton Buzz about them? Message me on brixtonbuzz _- at - _gmail.com if so!


What a great idea..I have sent some through


----------



## ALAN HARRIS (Sep 13, 2019)

Need details on how to send through  etc..


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

ALAN HARRIS said:


> Need details on how to send through  etc..


Can you attach them as JPG files? They need to be at least 620 pixels wide.


----------



## ALAN HARRIS (Sep 13, 2019)

Is tomorrow ok ..I will be back in studio then


----------

